# The "healthiest" pellets?



## Snizzley (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello All-

I just got my first Pellet smoker (pit boss 820) and I also purchased the pit boss brand pellets to go with it.  I have had trouble finding reliable info on what the pellets are actually made of.  Can anyone shed some light on that for me?  Also what is the best and most pure pellet brand on the market?  I don't mind paying up if it is healthier for my family.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 23, 2020)

This should be an interesting discussion.  :-)  

As Skully and Molder used to say...the truth is out there somewhere.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

Unless stated on the bag as 100% flavor wood, then most likely the pellets are a blend of flavor wood and a high BTU wood for heat like oak or alder. Pellet grills need those BTUs to heat the grill...


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m in the same boat as you. I recently got a Traeger and don’t want to spend the money for the Traeger pellets everything so started poking around. I found a lot of people talked about Lumberjack pellets and they seem to have good reviews on here so I’m trying to hunt some down to try.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. I recently got a Traeger and don’t want to spend the money for the Traeger pellets everything so started poking around. I found a lot of people talked about Lumberjack pellets and they seem to have good reviews on here so I’m trying to hunt some down to try.


Lumberjack pellets use only the outer layer of wood including the bark. They claim that the cambrian layer of wood is where most of the flavoring compounds are located. 
Cabela's pellets are made by Lumberjack.....

I have used them, I like them...


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 23, 2020)

I have also


SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. I recently got a Traeger and don’t want to spend the money for the Traeger pellets everything so started poking around. I found a lot of people talked about Lumberjack pellets and they seem to have good reviews on here so I’m trying to hunt some down to try.


It's a bit curious that the info is tough to find right?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Lumberjack pellets use only the outer layer of wood including the bark. They claim that the cambrian layer of wood is where most of the flavoring compounds are located.
> Cabela's pellets are made by Lumberjack.....
> 
> I have used them, I like them...


You like the cables pellets your saying? Might have to order some. Seems like lumberjack pellets are hard to find. Thanks


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2020)

Snizzley said:


> Hello All-
> 
> I just got my first Pellet smoker (pit boss 820) and I also purchased the pit boss brand pellets to go with it.  I have had trouble finding reliable info on what the pellets are actually made of.  Can anyone shed some light on that for me?  Also what is the best and most pure pellet brand on the market?  I don't mind paying up if it is healthier for my family.  Thank you in advance.



Hi there and welcome!

Ok here's the skinny on pellets.

Most brands are list a "type" of wood on the bag like "Hickory".  What you get is usually about 20-35% of Hickory and then the rest is a more plentiful hardwood like Oak or Alder or sometimes Maple.
The good thing is that any hardwood or fruit wood is safe and perfectly fine for smoking.  The bad news about these brands is that you don't actually get what you think u are getting :(

Unsafe pellets would potentially be those for "wood stoves" where they may be all kinds of stuff.  You don't really see these unless u go out of your way online to get some "stove" pellets. 

Next that is not really unsafe but seems to be viewed as being shady, would be the Traeger pellets.  At one point in time they used a cheap plentiful hardwood like oak or alder and then used "flavoring oils" to give you the flavors for stuff like Hickory  or Apple.... What are the oils? I have no clue.  I don't know if they still do it but people seem to think they do and the fact that 
they ever did it makes me avoid them period.

Now the BEST brand of pellets in my opinion is Lumberjack brand.  This brand gives you 100% of the wood listed on the bag.  So if you buy Hickory u get 100% hickory and so one.  They also CLEARLY identify on the label if you are getting a blend like "Fruit Wood Blend" or "Competiation Blend", or "Mesqutie Blend", etc.   

The other exceptional brand is Cookin Pellets brand.  They follow the same practice that Lumberjack does but the difference is they only have like 2-3 offerings total where LumberJack has a ton of 100% options.

Also, I believe Cabela's brand and even the A-Maze-N brand are both rebranded Lumberjack pellets so those seem to be good to go.

Honestly with a pellet smoker, for heat generation I would burn Pit Boss pellets you get from walmart since they are cheap and are perfectly fine wood pellets but they do the whole hidden blend thing.   Now I would use an A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMPNS) tube and load it with Lumberjack pellets and burn it for my pure flavor smoke.
This way the cheap pellets burn for heat/fuel and the good Lumberjack pellets burn for flavor.
You maximize your productivity and flavor while minimizing your cost this way :)

I hope this helps for pellet info! :)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. I recently got a Traeger and don’t want to spend the money for the Traeger pellets everything so started poking around. I found a lot of people talked about Lumberjack pellets and they seem to have good reviews on here so I’m trying to hunt some down to try.



Rural king (eastern part of the country) seems to have Lumberjack at great prices.

Dick's Sporting goods also carries Lumberjack and will allow you to order to the store more options then they may carry in-store.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> You like the cables pellets your saying? Might have to order some. Seems like lumberjack pellets are hard to find. Thanks


I have a Cabela's store 5 minutes from my house, they carry a full line of pellets from all the different woods. I mainly use them as dust for cold smoking.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 23, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Ok here's the skinny on pellets.
> 
> ...


Great info thank you so much!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2020)

My only concern with Pit boss pellets is that here is humid south Louisiana, if left out  and not sealed in an air tight container, the pellets will swell and fall apart.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 23, 2020)

Good replies from 

 indaswamp
  and 

 tallbm
.

Adds:

Safest?
If you believe the Commifornia (California) zealots NO wood or charcoal grilling or smoking is healthy. 
I guess you are double cursed by using Lumberjack Char-Hickory pellets which are a blend of hickory and charcoal

A-Maze-N pellets are not re-branded Lumberjack.  I don't have any experience A-Maze-N pellets, but the question has been asked and answered in prior threads.

Traeger owns the patent to flavorize or make fake pellets.

All pellets swell and fall apart if exposed to water or excess humidity.  I've warned by many sources that Pit Boss brand are the worst.

No direct experience using Pit Boss pellets.  Neighbor used to swear by them until he found that Lumberjack give better flavor.

Friend loves Traeger pellets in his Traeger grill.  Swears they produce less ash.

Bear Mountain is one of the oldest pellet producers.  I just found a local source, and got sacks of hickory and oak.  I used the oak in a knock off version of an A-Maze-N tube.  Nice flavor

I got a pellet grill (pooper) this spring.
I've only used Traeger gourmet blend pellets as fuel because I bought 60# and it is pretty efficient.
Gourmet blend is similar to Maple-Hickory-Cherry (MHC) from Lumberjack.
I think the grill itself doesn't give much smoke flavor. (I use to have a wood & charcoal fired off-set.)
I use the tube to add a nice flavor.

The only Lumberjack pellet that I will not buy again is Apple Blend.  Good smoke, but I didn't get any apple flavor.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 24, 2020)

LJ is a whole log user, they dont just use the outer layer or just the inner, https://bbqlumberjack.com/our-pellets/


----------



## mike243 (Aug 24, 2020)

Also Traeger adds oils for flavor and not sure what kind,  where is all this data folks are using stating certain folks make others products? I try to find info and run into blank walls or words of wisdom from folks that get info from where? . there cant be a lot of pellet company's out there you wouldn't think  but sounds like a hot business to be in lol . heating pellets may catch on at some point and might raise some more plants. I would like to see some southern companys using local wood . I am not convinced all wood =same taste nation wide . might take a better taste tester than me to determine that though. I know a lot of the northern states probably have a larger forest of hickory than most of the southern states


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 24, 2020)

mike243 said:


> LJ is a whole log user, they dont just use the outer layer or just the inner, https://bbqlumberjack.com/our-pellets/


Thanks for posting this link mike243, been a while since I had read that on their site and had it in my head they only used the outer layer not the whole log. You can definitely see that lumberjack pellets are darker than most because of the bark in the pellets.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 24, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Good replies from
> 
> indaswamp
> and
> ...


My goal is to find out if these brands are using additives that adversely effect health.  I don't have an issue with cooking over fire or charcoal and I don't listen to CA (lol).


----------



## D.W. (Aug 24, 2020)

Snizzley said:


> My goal is to find out if these brands are using additives that adversely effect health.  I don't have an issue with cooking over fire or charcoal and I don't listen to CA (lol).



No offense, but you sound more "Californian" than most folks from CA that post frequently on this forum..... just sayin.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 24, 2020)

D.W. said:


> No offense, but you sound more "Californian" than most folks from CA that post frequently on this forum..... just sayin.


OK bud.  I'm not sure if you are trying to insult me or "most folks from CA that post on this forum".  Either way I don't know why you would even bother with a comment like that.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 24, 2020)

Snizzley said:


> My goal is to find out if these brands are using additives that adversely effect health.  I don't have an issue with cooking over fire or charcoal and I don't listen to CA (lol).



I believe on the Lumberjack website they say it is simply just compressed wood dust.  No clues, additives, etc.  Their process I believe just compresses the crap out of it to make the pellets.  

I'm not sure if this is just common practice for most of them but I seem to remember LJ stating it as a transparent pro for their pellets.  Again I believe i read it on their website so please double check me :)


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 24, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I believe on the Lumberjack website they say it is simply just compressed wood dust.  No clues, additives, etc.  Their process I believe just compresses the crap out of it to make the pellets.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just common practice for most of them but I seem to remember LJ stating it as a transparent pro for their pellets.  Again I believe i read it on their website so please double check me :)


Great thank you for the info.  I will reach out to them via email and see what kind of response I can get.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 24, 2020)

No one's pellets are cored out of wood.  They're all compressed sawdust, using the internal sap as glue under pressure.  Some may "cheat a bit" by not giving you 100% the wood claimed on the label, and some may "Dewey Cheatham & Howe" by just adding perfume to give the wood aroma claimed, but none have any particularly toxic additives--the additives would cost more than the sawdust!  They're all healthy, enough.  But we _are _smoking Folks, California or not.  This is not unlike smoking tobacco...we should probably try to limit our exposure somewhat for our own health's sake and the pocketbooks of those in our joint Health Plans.       
So enjoy it while we can...this may go the way of cigars, if not via the legislation of the government, then the legislation of our spouses and MD's.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't have a pellet smoker but may get one at some point so this info is definitely good to know.  About all I know is not to use the hamster or Guinea pig "pellets".


----------



## D.W. (Aug 24, 2020)

Snizzley said:


> OK bud.  I'm not sure if you are trying to insult me or "most folks from CA that post on this forum".  Either way I don't know why you would even bother with a comment like that.


I'm not sure why you would take a dig at California, insinuating and grouping an area as if they are all a certain way , when you are asking about "healthy smoking pellets" on a bbq forum, bud. If you don't see the irony.... And no, in no way would someone take my initial post as a jab at CA folks on here.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 24, 2020)

D.W. said:


> I'm not sure why you would take a dig at California, insinuating and grouping an area as if they are all a certain way , when you are asking about "healthy smoking pellets" on a bbq forum, bud. If you don't see the irony.... And no, in no way would someone take my initial post as a jab at CA folks on here.


Don't put words in my mouth, bud.  Ya I see the irony so let's agree to go our own separate ways.  Happy grillin chief-


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 25, 2020)

Snizzley said:


> My goal is to find out if these brands are using additives that adversely effect health.  I don't have an issue with cooking over fire or charcoal and I don't listen to CA (lol).


The only 2 brands that I have researched, purchased, and used for 100% wood and no additives are Lumberjack and Bear Mountain.
No experience with other pellet brands than Traeger, which I now suspect as possible additives.  My final load of Traeger pellets is in the hopper and will be my last.  Already have my blend planned

New and cautious isn't a issue.
I know that fuel pellets shouldn't be used in a pooper because I have lived in 2 areas that sell and use pellet stoves as well as pellet grills.  I will never use A.. or other internet retailer to purchase pellets.
Traeger was sold almost 20 years ago to a foreign enterprise. I learned that after purchasing my Masterbuilt pooper
Lighten up  

 D.W.


----------



## bregent (Aug 25, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> The only 2 brands that I have researched, purchased, and used for 100% wood and no additives are Lumberjack and Bear Mountain.



Virtually every brand of BBQ pellets uses 100% wood with no additives. The only possible 'exception' is Traeger which uses the extracts of some woods as a flavoring agent for base woods.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 25, 2020)

bregent said:


> Virtually every brand of BBQ pellets uses 100% wood with no additives. The only possible 'exception' is Traeger which uses the extracts of some woods as a flavoring agent for base woods.


Seems like the way to go is any brand EXCEPT Traeger due to the "flavor" adds.


----------



## Just4SmokinGrillin (Aug 25, 2020)

LumberJack Competition Blend Pellets are Awesome, you can taste, smell and see the results once you burn a bag in your pellet grill.


----------



## sweetride95 (Aug 25, 2020)

I picked up some Bear Mountain hickory pellets on amazon $26/40lb since my local lumber jack source has been sold out all summer. 
So far I am pretty impressed. The pellet size is a little larger diameter, but has been fool proof in my RT590.
Flavor has been nearly the same. I would go back to LJ since the price locally is a little better per pound, but overall I haven't noticed much difference in any name brand pellet of the same wood species.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 26, 2020)

bregent said:


> Virtually every brand of BBQ pellets uses 100% wood with no additives. The only possible 'exception' is Traeger which uses the extracts of some woods as a flavoring agent for base woods.


I don't go with virtually.  The definition of virtually is "almost".
All pellets are 100% wood, but which cut corners with industrial wood fuel and not solely food grade?
That is really the intent of the original post?
Traeger is suspect as they own the patent to flavorise.
I trust Lumberjack pellets.  A friend was factory sales for Woodmaster Grills and he  said they are great.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

mike243 said:


> .... there cant be a lot of pellet company's out there you wouldn't think  but sounds like a hot business to be in lol . heating pellets may catch on at some point and might raise some more plants. ...


Actually, there are far more pellets produced for heating and shipped to Europe. A friend here in NC did some engineering for one company building several plants here maybe 5 or 6 years ago. There are tons and tons of pellets arriving and shipping out of the state port in Morehead City.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 27, 2020)

When I hear "filler woods"  it means to me that the pellet is not 100% of the wood it is "advertised" as being.  Meaning that many brands will say their pellet is apple for example, but it can be 70-80% oak or alder and the rest is the actual flavor wood.  They can get away saying it's 100% hardwood because the oak is a hardwood.  I try to stick with Lumberjack or Cabela's (made by LJ) because if it says apple or cherry or whatever it says on the bag then the pellet is composed of 100% of that flavor wood.   I don't think anyone, including Traeger, is using non-wood fillers. They will use other woods and in some cases flavored oils to make the pellets, but I strongly doubt that they are using heating-grade wood or non-wood filler in their pellets.


----------



## bregent (Aug 27, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I don't think anyone, including Traeger, is using non-wood fillers



Agreed. And it's pretty easy to tell if a pellet is 100% flavor wood - it will say so on the bag! There are so few company's that make them, they will let you know in big letters that they are 100% of wood specified. If it just say's 100% hardwood, you know it's a blend - unless it is oak or alder.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 27, 2020)

Unfortunately LJ isn’t selling straight out apple or mesquite as far as i can find, only blends but at least they tell you that and not try to dodge the truth


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 27, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Unfortunately LJ isn’t selling straight out apple or mesquite as far as i can find, only blends but at least they tell you that and not try to dodge the truth


They might just be temporarily out of those woods.  I have some 100% apple that I bought online from Dick's Sporting Goods.  It was a little more expensive per bag than the blend.  Cabela's has Apple in stock right now and they are made by LJ.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Unfortunately LJ isn’t selling straight out apple or mesquite as far as i can find, only blends but at least they tell you that and not try to dodge the truth





K9BIGDOG said:


> They might just be temporarily out of those woods.  I have some 100% apple that I bought online from Dick's Sporting Goods.  It was a little more expensive per bag than the blend.  Cabela's has Apple in stock right now and they are made by LJ.



Someone posted an email in a  thread somewhere on the forum to LJ regarding 100% Mesquite pellets.  The email reply stated that 100% Mesquite has been discontinued :( :( :((((

I can't remember if Apple was also included in that email but I think so.  Double check for that thread to confirm. 

I am heartbroken about 100% Mesquite being discontinued.  I'm going to buy up as much as I can find so I have it for years to come and hope it comes back.  I'll also buy up some apple too but I use it sparingly on my end but don't like the idea of it being gone for ever.

Please don't buy up my local LJ supply of 100% Mesquite please!!! :D


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes, I do remember the thread bemoaning the discontinuation of the mesquite ... I don’t recall it mentioning apple ... I like apple a lot and may have noticed, but it may have.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Unfortunately LJ isn’t selling straight out apple or mesquite as far as i can find, only blends but at least they tell you that and not try to dodge the truth


That's strange, they use to have them on their website. I have seen them a few different times, they were usually a few dollars more per bag. My store no longer gets the 100% apple like it used to ( had both,  100% and blend ). Never really checked the mesquite.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 27, 2020)

Bear Mountain lists Apple and Mesquite.
Use the store locator and see if a source is close.
I notice the locator didn't list the store I purchased pellets.  Possibly due to it being a local chain


----------



## bregent (Aug 28, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Bear Mountain lists Apple and Mesquite.
> Use the store locator and see if a source is close.
> I notice the locator didn't list the store I purchased pellets.  Possibly due to it being a local chain



Neither are 100% flavor wood, which is what the last several posts in this thread are referring to.  If I recall, Bear Mountain uses 65% alder with the balance of flavor wood.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info.
I first purchased Lumberjack pellets this spring.  Don't remember if they has mesquite, but the apple was blend.

I stumbled across Bear Mountain a couple months ago and the sale price was too good to pass up without trying.
Alder?  Makes sense as they are somewhere in the Pacific Northwest.
Lots of apple available in the area, but mesquite, hickory, and pecan are not.


----------



## fullborebbq (Aug 29, 2020)

I have used and like the Cookin pellet brand pellets. They advertise NO Fillers!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 29, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> I have used and like the Cookin pellet brand pellets. They advertise NO Fillers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Cookin Pellets are great too.  
They only offer 3 options (really seems like just 2 options).  100% Hickory, their Competition Blend, and then I think their website also lists 100% Black Cherry (check me on this one).

I've never seen or heard of anyone using the cherry option.  
I have and use their Hickory option (40lb/bag).  I got it before I found Lumberjack locally.  So I can attest for the Hickory being good to go.  When it runs out (years from now haha) I'll buy a bag of Lumberjack since its more locally available and should be good to go!


----------



## Dangeruss (Aug 30, 2020)

Is there any companies that sell different type of wood species pellets sold in the U.S.? Examples would be mulberry, plum, walnut, orange, buttonwood, grapevine. Also outside of the U.S. which I don't think can be done although I have seen olive wood chunks sold at the butcher shop. Something like Pimento (Jamaica), Guava, etc.  I did see one website had a wood pellet blend out of Jamaica for making Jerk but they only sold it in Jamaica.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 30, 2020)

Dangeruss said:


> Is there any companies that sell different type of wood species pellets sold in the U.S.? Examples would be mulberry, plum, walnut, orange, buttonwood, grapevine. Also outside of the U.S. which I don't think can be done although I have seen olive wood chunks sold at the butcher shop. Something like Pimento (Jamaica), Guava, etc.  I did see one website had a wood pellet blend out of Jamaica for making Jerk but they only sold it in Jamaica.



Hi there and welcome!

Here's a site where you can order a variety pack.  7 flavors in one pound sizes.  I did this when i started out to try all kinds of different woods for cooking :)





						Lumber Jack 1 Pound Variety Pack (7 varieties) - Free Shipping | Pellet Wedgie & Samples
					

This Lumber Jack variety pack is great when using a Smokin Wedgie, Electric Smoker, Tube Smoker or Tray Smoker. You get 1 pound of each of the following varieti




					bbqpelletsonline.com
				




Price is not great for the amount of wood you are getting BUT the variety is what you are paying for.


----------



## Snizzley (Aug 31, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Here's a site where you can order a variety pack.  7 flavors in one pound sizes.  I did this when i started out to try all kinds of different woods for cooking :)
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for this tip!


----------



## Dangeruss (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the link tallbm , but I am looking for different varieties than that those seem pretty common


----------



## bregent (Aug 31, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I stumbled across Bear Mountain a couple months ago and the sale price was too good to pass up without trying.



Nothing wrong with Bear Mountain, they are great. I can get them locally at a good price and it's all that I used when I first started. But I wasn't getting enough smoke flavor from them for my tastes. I found that 100% hickory gives me a nice smoke profile without having to use any supplemental smoking device (tube, tray, etc)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

Dangeruss said:


> Thanks for the link tallbm , but I am looking for different varieties than that those seem pretty common


 No problem.

That is about as close as I have ever found.  
I did notice on their site they had a brand that is doing 100% Almond Wood which seemed interesting.  That was about as exotic as I have seen.
CookinPellets mentions 100% Black Cherry but I'm not sure how different that is from standard cherry.

Let us know if you find any sources for less common options :)


----------



## bill1 (Aug 31, 2020)

I'd like to hear about almond wood.  I have access to almond trees but figured they were no good for cooking.  Would love to hear differently.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I'd like to hear about almond wood.  I have access to almond trees but figured they were no good for cooking.  Would love to hear differently.



I have no info from it but my understanding is that it is safe to smoke with any Hardwood, Nutwood (usually a hardwood tree), or Fruitwood.

If the bag wasn't so expensive online I would give it a shot but I don't need another bag of pellets that I'm not really using (like my Pecan) to burn in my AMNPS when I already have a few hundred pounds of other stuff in my inventory hahaha :)


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 31, 2020)

Dangeruss said:


> ...
> Also outside of the U.S. which I don't think can be done although I have seen olive wood chunks sold at the butcher shop. Something like Pimento (Jamaica), Guava, etc.  I did see one website had a wood pellet blend out of Jamaica for making Jerk but they only sold it in Jamaica.


Here is a well established source (2006) of pimento pellets, chips, sticks, leaves, etc.  https://pimentowood.com/
I have a sack of their pellets that I got from a group purchase through 

 zwiller

They're good for flavor.  I used  the pellets in a tube on the Weber kettle with charcoal.
Next time I'm using oak staves from a whisky barrel as fuel.  Probably in the kettle.  I gave away my offset this year, and I don't have my fridge conversion completed.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 31, 2020)

tallbm said:


> ...
> I don't need another bag of pellets that I'm not really using (like my Pecan) ...


I agree on the pecan.  I love the nuts especially Texas paper shell.  Smoking I get almost no flavor.
I got about 3# from local store that sells out of bulk bins.  Happy I didn't waste my money on a 20# sack.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I agree on the pecan.  I love the nuts especially Texas paper shell.  Smoking I get almost no flavor.
> I got about 3# from local store that sells out of bulk bins.  Happy I didn't waste my money on a 20# sack.


I have a 40 pound bag with like 35 pounds in it hahaha.
It just doesnt add enough flavor for me and isn't special enough tasting either.  I use it as a blend or filler as needed.  I feel like stick burner pecan is more flavorful but still not super special either.

I'll see if i can trade some of it with my brother for his 100% Mesquite stash.  He kinda feels like as long as he has wood pellets to smoke with all is good so maybe I can make a deal there hahaha


----------



## bill1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks Tallbm for the safety info on almond.  I agree with your logic that it is _safe_, just not sure if it's _tasty_.  
I rather like pecan, at least the chips I've bought.  Strong as hickory; not quite as pungent as mesquite.  Good flavor and good smellin' for the pit boss.  I use it quite a bit.


----------



## Dangeruss (Sep 2, 2020)

I live in suburb of tc in Minnesota there is a place called  Charcoal Store that has wood chunks or chips different types of wood like plum and nectarine. Only pellet that intrigued me was the beechwood


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 5, 2020)

As it turns out the bag of Mesquite pellets I have is the Lumber Jack brand. always enjoyed the flavor they impart.


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone try those LJ charcoal/hickory pellets? They are supposed to impart a cooked over charcoal flavor. Doesn't sound to appetizing to me


----------



## mike243 (Sep 5, 2020)

They work fine, I have made some good steaks using them, I mix with hickory to smoke, do you not cook steaks over charcoal? same thing, I reckon you only use a gas grill?


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 5, 2020)

No Mike, I actually cook using charcoal at home and an IR grill on the road. I carry the IR in the motorhome because I don't  want to mess with ashes. I use the sous vide method to give my steak some flavor other than salt& pepper. The wife is getting pretty good at using her home grown herbs to flavor a steak.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 5, 2020)

I picked up a sack of Lumberjack Char/Hickory earlier this year, but haven't used them either as main fuel or in the tube.


 Winterrider
 has a lot of experience with the product.  Hopefully the mention will get a reply.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 5, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I picked up a sack of Lumberjack Char/Hickory earlier this year, but haven't used them either as main fuel or in the tube.
> 
> 
> Winterrider
> has a lot of experience with the product.  Hopefully the mention will get a reply.


I do , and have used on numerous occasions. I usually just use a tube full ( couple hrs) when used with my RT 590. I like the extra char flavor. Mostly used with beef and chicken. Haven't  made into dust yet and tried. ( soon)


----------



## mike243 (Sep 6, 2020)

I honestly believe that we have lost a lot of cooking knowledge as to the use of herbs, fresh is always best most of the time lol,  folks pop open a shaker and add dried and combined flavors  which dont always taste the same,  mixing the different pellets can change the taste profile for the better, I have about used all of my charhickory so looks like that will be my next bag along with 100 apple if I can find it


----------

